# Help I.D. a tricycle



## mrflagman (Jun 13, 2010)

I bought this tricycle at an auction yesterday, but do not recognize the headbadge. Any idea what it might be?


----------



## Oldbikes (Jun 13, 2010)

It's an Evans.


----------



## mrflagman (Jun 13, 2010)

Oldbikes said:


> It's an Evans.



 Thanks... now I can see it on the Badge.


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 13, 2010)

Cool trike. Evans eventually purchased or joined Colson to make Evans-Colson.


----------

